# Pigeon in RI in need of a home



## Poohbunn (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is a post that I received from a friend on a bunny list. I just adopted two more guinea pigs, one handicapped, in addition to all my other animals, which I'm not really supposed to have according to my condo doc:

"Her husband recently found an injured pigeon at his place of work and she is a homing pigeon. She just called me tonight and advised me that the pigeon is unable to fly. They think she was hit by a car or something, but she is otherwise fine. She also let me know that they are unable to keep the pigeon long term. I must stress that they do know there is some type of injury to her wing and she is unable to fly, therefore I don't think she should be anything but a companion, house bird."

Does anyone know who could take her?

Debi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Wel if the birds wing is broke then it should be set by a vet or someone who knows something about birds. Does the bird have a band around it's leg? Hopefully someone will be on shortly to help you out more. Thank your friend for rescueing it and taking care of it. 

Cindy


----------

